# Backing plate for Perfectly Cleaned Polisher



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

I had posted this in another section but got no replies, hoping I might have more luck here (I reposted it in the original same section as well - Doh!).

I have a DAS6 Pro Plus 12mm polisher which I bought from Perfectly Cleaned who are no longer trading (AFAIK). I’m wanting to use a smaller backing pad (75/80mm?), could I have some suggestions for what may work with it please, or alternative suggestions, given it will only be used occasionally.

I did get one reply (thanks BrummyPete) saying it is probable that the Pro Plus doesn't take smaller pads.

TIA


----------

